# weight on Specialized fork????



## JAM66 (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anyone know the weight of the 2005 Specialized Carbon Speed Zertz all carbon monocoque fork? This is one that is the the Tarmac Pro and Comp.


----------



## burlguy (Feb 19, 2005)

*This is what I have heard.*

I have read a couple post and listing ...460g give or take 10g. I would however consider this fact . When I replaced my Zerts seat post the first ride I went on I had to stop and check to make sure I did not put my shorts on backwards. The Zerts really do work and I will have to keep mine . I have my bike down to sub 16 with Zerts in place. Sub 14 is possible with out any stupid light parts. It will cost though....


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

burlguy said:


> I have read a couple post and listing ...460g give or take 10g.


Yeah, my Roubiax fork is 473 grams uncut. Heavy but comfy.


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

*May be heavy, but works*

I have my 05 Roubaix Pro weighing 16.5Lbs with the all carbon Zerts fork - I wouldn't change the fork due to the potential handling problems that may occur by changing the overall geometry - I could lose another pound or two with lighter wheels and ZG breaks, But 16.5 is plently light and the bike rides great.


----------

